

When a Good Idea Works: the origins of Processing - mbrubeck
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/23187/?a=f

======
sp332
Videos: <http://vimeo.com/1747316> and <http://vimeo.com/658158>

Processing in Javascript: <http://processingjs.org/exhibition>

A related browser-based project with a simpler syntax, Algorithm Ink:
[http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/contextfreejs-algorithm-
ink-...](http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/contextfreejs-algorithm-ink-making-
art-with-javascript/)

------
hanskuder
I used Processing as the starting point for a recent project (
<http://www.tinkthank.net/software/tiction> ). Prototyping with Processing and
its accompanying IDE got me up and running literally within minutes.

Inevitably I exported the whole thing to an Eclipse project because I needed
more flexibility with threading and things, but for prototyping anything with
a strong visual element I couldn't imagine a more perfect framework.

------
lucifer
<http://processing.org/>

